# What's a great cheekbone Highlight for WOC?



## Purplegloss9 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey Divas...
Okay so im lookin' for the right cheekbone highlight...you know...to give your cheekbones the extra umph!! Any suggestions? 

I know y'all are workin' those cheekbones so please let me know what you think would be awesome to give it that punch. I have Raizin, Sweet as Cocoa, Coppertone...and more but I need something in my collection as a highlight for right on top of that cheek...and having trouble finding one!

Tell me  your suggestions ladies..y'all are the experts!  Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Im an *NC50*


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Aug 10, 2008)

i love and adore* trace gold* powder blush, you could also use vanilla pigment.


----------



## damsel (Aug 10, 2008)

i like warmed msf.


----------



## cocodivatime (Aug 10, 2008)

MAC vanilla pigment or NARS albatross highlighter


----------



## couturesista (Aug 10, 2008)

I agree with Trace Gold and you should also try Honour, its heavy on the sparkle so you'll need a light hand with it. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## cre8_yourself (Aug 10, 2008)

i second the albatross highlighter from NARS. looks great


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 10, 2008)

i love love love my NARS orgasm multiple for this


----------



## iliang25 (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_i like warmed msf._

 
I should try this.maybe I need to review highlight tut first..I'm cheekbone/blush challenged all together...


----------



## mishameesh (Aug 10, 2008)

I love Warmed MSF, it's LE though.  You can probably do Trace gold blush instead.  Also, I like using Natual Flare beauty powder for highlight.


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 10, 2008)

ok this is my favorite one, I am NW45 I use MAC peachtwist as a highlight and NARS Mounia as a contour, buff it out with a 187 it looks really good.

I recently got Ambering Rose blush its a really pretty one also.

I think the key to making your highlight stand out is to have a contour color. Sweet As Cocoa should work just fine just get a darker blush to contour your cheeks and it should work.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 10, 2008)

NARS albatross FTMFW!!!!


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow..thanks ladies I appreciate ur help ! Im def'ly gonna take a look at NARS Albatross and give Trace Gold a try..i dunno why but for some reason im always hesitated to buy it....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So thanks again! Awesome sugg's!


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_ok this is my favorite one, I am NW45 I use MAC peachtwist as a highlight and NARS Mounia as a contour, buff it out with a 187 it looks really good.

I recently got Ambering Rose blush its a really pretty one also.

I think the key to making your highlight stand out is to have a contour color. Sweet As Cocoa should work just fine just get a darker blush to contour your cheeks and it should work._

 

You are sooo right...yup soo true that def'ly is the key..thanks for the tip!


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I agree with Trace Gold and you should also try Honour, its heavy on the sparkle so you'll need a light hand with it. GOOD LUCK!_

 

Hmm thanks Courtesista...i'll check out Honour for sure! Thanks alot


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 11, 2008)

MAC Trace Gold blush and the Flashtronic mineralized shadows! By Jupiter and Mercurial and even Techtonic are gorgeous highlights. I'm looking forward to trying out Nars Albatross one day soon.


----------



## lunargen (Aug 11, 2008)

Like most everyone, I LOVE Nars Albatross. Vanilla's a close second only because it's so messy (haven't gone around to pressing yet.) On colder days though, I use Nars Copacabana because the cream stick formula doesn't dry me out as fast or Smashbox Skin Tint in Radiance if I want a more tanned glow.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 11, 2008)

Trace Gold, for sure. Also a Nars MA used Abysinnia (sp?) e/s on me as a cheek highlight.


HTH


----------



## dominichulinda (Aug 11, 2008)

trace of gold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used that on my co-worker ..and she's like nc50-55 ..it looked amazing!!!!!!!! on her^


----------



## devin (Aug 12, 2008)

some highlights i love: melon pigment, honour, golden bronze iridescent loose powder, new msf duo's dark and deep dark. there are also blushes that leave a beautiful glow on the cheek: format, ambering rose, sweet as cocoa, sunbasque, margin. Those are a few you could try. HTH!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 12, 2008)

NARS Albatross!! I also really like smashbox artificial lights, I pat them on over my foundation (under powder foundation though) and they look flawless!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 12, 2008)

I have so many that I like but Margin & Style blushes look great on the cheek.


----------



## NaturalT (Aug 12, 2008)

The golden side of the dark and deep dark New View MSF, and the highlighter side of the Sculpt and Shape duo!


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 12, 2008)

Lately I've been loving a highlight/lowlight combo of:
Highlight: *Vanilla pigment*
Lowlight: *Golden Bronze Iridescent Powder* and/or *Woodwinked* (I know it sounds weird, but it turns out like goldy brown magic)


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_trace of gold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I used that on my co-worker ..and she's like nc50-55 ..it looked amazing!!!!!!!! on here_

 
Wow! Hey Dominichulinda...let me just say guuuurl i watch ur youtube vids all the time and love love them! Thanks for the tip..appreciate it much!


----------



## dominichulinda (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purplegloss9* 

 
_Wow! Hey Dominichulinda...let me just say guuuurl i watch ur youtube vids all the time and love love them! Thanks for the tip..appreciate it much!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

aww!!! your very welcome mama <333333333.


----------



## Diva009 (Aug 15, 2008)

Right now i'm currently using the lighter shade in my new view mineralize skinfinish duo as my highlight. it works pretty well. I own the natural/highlight duo in dark. and i'm Nc45/50.


----------



## LatinaRose (Aug 15, 2008)

I use Belightful or Vanilla pigment.  Sometimes Melon.  Belightful is my fave, I really want to try Albatross though.


----------



## sweetface (Aug 16, 2008)

If you find albatross to be too light, NARS Luster is good as a highlight as well


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 16, 2008)

I agree. Luster is very nice on woc skin


----------



## Indian Barbie (Aug 16, 2008)

I use Vanilla pigment, it's wonderful! I've also been using the MSF Duo highlighter which is even better. Now and then I use Fafi and Barbie Loves Mac beauty powders which are nice on a night out.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 4, 2008)

whoa am I the only one who uses Bronze cream colour base with a stipplin brush?!??!


----------



## nubianremedy5 (Dec 18, 2008)

goldspill msf is a great highlight i have it on right now with razin....u can also try elizabeth ardens 8hr cream it give a lovely dewy look.


----------



## nunu (Dec 18, 2008)

Benefit moon beam
NARS albatros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MAC Engagging MES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MAC Vanilla pigment
MAC Shimmer side in the MSFN dark duo
NARS multiples in Orgasm (i forgot the name of the other shade)
MAC cream colour bases in bronze and shell.


----------



## amber_j (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_MAC Engagging MES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I never thought of using it for that. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

Love Love Nars Albatross and MAC Warmed MSF


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Love Love Nars Albatross and MAC Warmed MSF_

 


I was just going to suggest the same two. LOVE them! Since MAC Warmed was a LE item...check out some Nars Blushes. They have a beautiful shimmer to them.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm a cheek-highlighting addict hahaha! I have way too many highlighters but these are my favourite:

BB Shimmerbrick in Apricot
BB Shimmerbrick in Gold
Petticoat MSF
Pearl Blossom bp
Alpha Girl bp - also wear as a blush
Soft Flame loose bp  - also wear as a blush
Tenderdusk loose bp
Sunspill loose bp  - also wear as a blush
Vanilla p/m
Pink Opal p/m

I'm an NW30 for reference


----------



## aziajs (Dec 18, 2008)

I really like Prism Artificial Light by Smashbox but it's been d/c'd.


----------



## nunu (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_I never thought of using it for that. Thanks for the tip!_

 
No problem! It just sits in my drawer collecting dust as i've never used it on my eyes and once i just thought let me try as a cheek highlight
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would love to add material gold from metal urge into the list as well. I wasn't going to buy it but when i saw it i instantly thought it's good as a highlight.


----------



## utgirl2006 (Dec 19, 2008)

Helium pigment
Vanilla pigment
Honour blush


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I agree with Trace Gold and you should also try Honour, its heavy on the sparkle so you'll need a light hand with it. GOOD LUCK!_

 
at mac last night i asked for a rec for a hilight for someone NW55 (doing my friend's MU for her bday), and he picked Honour too! But that was before i saw your post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 shoulda known to just ask my fellow board members!


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *utgirl2006* 

 
_Helium pigment
Vanilla pigment
Honour blush_

 

I heard that Helium pigment is a nice highlight.  I have to try it.  i have a vial stashed away somewhere from a holiday set


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 20, 2008)

I agree with Nunu - Material Gold is a gorgeous highlight as well!


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 20, 2008)

for myself ...using:
any of my BB shimmer bricks
any of my MSF
sculpt and shape duo le
msf duo 
petal point le
fluerry le
dancing light le
(any blush with sheen)


----------



## zerin (Dec 20, 2008)

OooO Interesting thread....

ok so I'm loving...

1. Mac Other Worldly Blush (LE) It's such a beautiful blush and I love the fact that it has no glitter specks either. I wished it was permanent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Any Mac MSFs 
3. Mac MSF Duo - Highlight Side 

Now after reading this thread...I want to try out those BB Shimmerbricks. YAY!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Dec 21, 2008)

I would agree about Nars Albatross...as well as MAC MSF gold deposit.


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Dec 22, 2008)

You guys are the best! Great sugg's....I'm obsessed with highlighting my cheekbones now! YAAAAAAY!!!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_Now after reading this thread...I want to try out those BB Shimmerbricks. YAY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Dont! IMO, they are a bit chalky for anyone over NC40.

But i havent used the bronze and copper one.  But they also dont sit very well on the skin and can go a bit patchy.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_whoa am I the only one who uses Bronze cream colour base with a stipplin brush?!??!_

 
When I first started trying to achieve the look I used Bronze and Improper Copper.


----------



## cetati (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm NC30 Chinese skin, and I use BB Shimmerbrick in Copper Diamond, Bronze, and Rose. lately I've picked up Brownie and Peony and I'm not sure how well that'll work out... 

But I will also probably pick up the MSF duos for contouring and use the shimmery side as a highlight. :]


----------



## TwistedFaith (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Dont! IMO, they are a bit chalky for anyone over NC40.

But i havent used the bronze and copper one.  But they also dont sit very well on the skin and can go a bit patchy._

 
Thanks for this info, I was interested in trying one of these (specifically the copper one). I was going to order it from the website based on the good reviews, but now I'll wait until I can swatch it in person.


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 24, 2008)

deff NARS albatross looks gorgeous on anyone!!


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 24, 2008)

I just recently discovered that Pink Platinum from Metal Urge is a great highlight. It's seriously so pretttttty! Try it


----------



## meela188 (Jan 17, 2009)

i use lorac's tantalizer as a highlight and it looks beautiful


----------



## BloopBloop (Jan 23, 2009)

im really wanting the albatross/torrid duo after reading this thread. unfortunately sephora.com doesnt offer it anymore so its time to start hunting


----------



## NLoveW630 (Jan 23, 2009)

You can still order that duo directly from the Nars site..

any order over 40.00, shipping is free..but you must hurry..


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_Lately I've been loving a highlight/lowlight combo of:
Highlight: *Vanilla pigment*
Lowlight: *Golden Bronze Iridescent Powder* and/or *Woodwinked* (I know it sounds weird, but it turns out like goldy brown magic)_

 
where do you put a lowlight?


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 25, 2009)

i duno what to call it...
underside of cheek... the hollow area... 
it's like contouring with a bronzer only more irridecent in effect... more for night time... need a super light hand to do it... I use the 187 and i smoosh the head of the brush so it's more fan like and not round ( i never shelled out to buy MAC's skunk fan brush so I just improvise... ) does that explanation make any sense? lol... i'm bad with descriptions

HTH


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 25, 2009)

MAC Warmed MSF
MAC Belightful
MAC Fusion Gold Metal X shadow (from 2007)
Stila Kitten e/s


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephy171* 

 
_deff NARS albatross looks gorgeous on anyone!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bobbiedoll03* 

 
_I would agree about Nars Albatross...as well as MAC MSF gold deposit._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloopBloop* 

 
_im really wanting the albatross/torrid duo after reading this thread. unfortunately sephora.com doesnt offer it anymore so its time to start hunting_

 
With all this love for NARS Albatross, I went to check out my local NARS counter and he really pushed Copacabana Multiple on me and now I'm all confused 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's almost enough for me to do a NO BUY and stick with my existing Vanilla Pigment  & Solar White E/S


----------



## TheWorldsDresse (Feb 6, 2009)

Nars Albatros
MSFs: Soft and Gentle, Shimpagne, Lightscapade, Blonde
Paladdio e/s in Nude Sparkle


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm on a semi "NO BUY' so I shopped my stash today and found MAC Motif e/s is great as a cheek highlighter because it's so sheer and the yellow golden/ pink duochrome works with complexions with golden undertones

* today's cheeks*
highlight : Motif e/s
blush : Coral Pro e/s + Style powder blush
lowlight/contour: Sunbasque powder blush


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 8, 2009)

I checked out Albatross on Friday night..Mmmm it's lovely. It's on my 'to buy' list now.


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I checked out Albatross on Friday night..Mmmm it's lovely. It's on my 'to buy' list now._

 
I want it soooooo bad, but NARS is so darn expensive.


----------



## nubianremedy5 (Feb 17, 2009)

MSF Gold deposit! its da biznezz!


----------



## Entice (Mar 23, 2009)

I agree with MSF Gold Deposit.  I want to try Luster by NARS next.


----------



## Taj (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_MAC vanilla pigment or NARS albatross highlighter_

 
I like albatross  or simply NARS Multiple Copacabana


----------



## animacani (Mar 23, 2009)

mac pearl ccb
mac impropper copper ccb
mac solar white eyeshadow
mac melon pigment

LOVE ALL OF THEM <3


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purplegloss9* 

 
_Hey Divas...
Okay so im lookin' for the right cheekbone highlight...you know...to give your cheekbones the extra umph!! Any suggestions? 

I know y'all are workin' those cheekbones so please let me know what you think would be awesome to give it that punch. I have Raizin, Sweet as Cocoa, Coppertone...and more but I need something in my collection as a highlight for right on top of that cheek...and having trouble finding one!

Tell me your suggestions ladies..y'all are the experts! Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Im an *NC50*_

 

I am an NC45-50 and I loved Other Wordly as a highlight. I find that Trace Gold has a pinkish tinge to it and it doesnt look like an inner glow from your face( like you want it to look). Since Other wordly is hard to find, try to the Mineralized Duo blushes. I like the highlighter side of Hot Planet to highlight my face. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 29, 2009)

^^Refined MSF!! Gorgeous.


----------



## sundaram (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm an NC50 too, and I really like Nars' Albatross or Lightscapade MSF


----------



## Sexycocolatte (Mar 31, 2009)

Warmed msf

msf natural duo


----------



## gingin501 (Mar 31, 2009)

NARS Albatross and Gold Member!!!


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 31, 2009)

ever since I bought refined msf ...can't put it down


----------



## lipshock (Apr 1, 2009)

NARS Albatross, hands down.


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey nobody said Benefit's MoonBeam!!I love that stuff!!


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 2, 2009)

you missed out on a good one (or maybe you could find it at a cco) the msf duos with the shimmer..omg! i love the shimmer half of my msf duo.. it has enough pigmentation to show the color, but subtle shimmer to be a perfect highlight... so sad this was LE!


----------



## Miss Virtue (Apr 2, 2009)

I didn't picked it up (I had a list & I porudly stuck to it) but today I finally got the chance to check out the Grand Duos, and Light Over Dark especially the marbleised side seemed like a lovely highlighter!


----------



## Hippobon (Apr 14, 2009)

I am chinese and I am NC42 
i use mac pigment - pink opal
also the lightest color in msf- brunette ,from bbr


----------



## beautyaddict08 (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so loving this thread. Just picking up on the concept of highlighting the cheek so really interested in the suggestions. I am a NW 47


----------



## nichollecaren (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_you missed out on a good one (or maybe you could find it at a cco) the msf duos with the shimmer..omg! i love the shimmer half of my msf duo.. it has enough pigmentation to show the color, but subtle shimmer to be a perfect highlight... so sad this was LE!_

 

grrrr i need one! I think i'm probably the only person that thinks vanilla pigment makes my skin look ashy


----------



## Curly1908 (Apr 22, 2009)

I just used Fawntastic CCB as a highlight on a whim, and I like it!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 22, 2009)

Everyone should do themselves a favour and purchase NARS Albatross.

Your life will never be the same.


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 22, 2009)

NARS Albatross is the greatest!!!!!!!  You need it in your life!


----------



## Entice (Apr 22, 2009)

Now I am sooo tempted to get the NARS Albatross.  I wear NW45/NC50, will this look good against my skin?


----------



## Lovey99 (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Entice* 

 
_Now I am sooo tempted to get the NARS Albatross.  I wear NW45/NC50, will this look good against my skin?_

 

It is Hott like FIYAH.  I am Nw45/NW47 and it looks great.... Use it lightly and build it up.  It will be great for the upcoming summer.


----------



## MAHALO (Apr 23, 2009)

MAC GLIMMERSHIMMER in RITZY ... available at CCO's


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Entice* 

 
_Now I am sooo tempted to get the NARS Albatross. I wear NW45/NC50, will this look good against my skin?_

 

Yes!!!  I'm a NW43/NC50 and it makes my skin glow!!!  I have used it on my BFF who is several shades darker than me and she loves it!  It's a must have!!!  

Also, NARS Gold Member cream highlight is gorgeous too!!!  Love it!


----------



## shyste (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Entice* 

 
_Now I am sooo tempted to get the NARS Albatross. I wear NW45/NC50, will this look good against my skin?_

 
GET IT!!!!!!!  I am NW45 and love it!


----------



## Portia73 (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm NC42 I must be the only one who isn't it love with Nars Albatross, It gives a very subtle glow but nothing special, am I missing out on a technique? It sometimes looks too white or nothing much


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 21, 2009)

If I am looking for something subtle, I'll use Vanilla pigment (very lightly).  However, more often than not, I'm looking for something very glowy so after blush (usually a mineralize blush) and contour (Blunt) I'll use Faces Metaliglow.  It's basically like the Lustredrops available from the Style Warriors collection. 

I've also used Woodwinked/Bronze e/s for a lovely "bronzey" glow.

NARS' Albatross sounds intriguing now!


----------



## MissResha (Jul 21, 2009)

NARS albatross is a must have. its REALLY gorgeous and buildable. looks fab on EVERY skin tone.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 22, 2009)

I am a 173 in mufe. I don't know what that is in mac, maybe nc 50. I love sertao by nars. It's a blush but I use it as a higlighter. It's a gorgeous, soft gold. I use it along with any blush I use. Lovely.


----------



## YesicaElana (Jul 22, 2009)

Benefit's Gilded

Beautiful subtle glow. I love it.


----------



## CocoLicious (Jul 22, 2009)

Springsheen is phenomenal on brown skin...it has just the right glow.


----------



## SoSoSteph (Jul 24, 2009)

If you can get your hands on Other Worldy blush...that makes a great highlight. I see it in the CCO's on a regular basis. 
It's wonderful IMO.

And Springsheen..I get compliments on this everytime I wear it. It's a must have to me.

Good luck.


----------



## SoSoSteph (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_OooO Interesting thread....

ok so I'm loving...

1. Mac Other Worldly Blush (LE) It's such a beautiful blush and I love the fact that it has no glitter specks either. I wished it was permanent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Any Mac MSFs 
3. Mac MSF Duo - Highlight Side 

Now after reading this thread...I want to try out those BB Shimmerbricks. YAY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love your videos!


----------



## doomkitteh (Jul 24, 2009)

I love Moonbeam too! I also use one of the Stila liquid AOS.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms.Shanti* 

 
_Hey nobody said Benefit's MoonBeam!!I love that stuff!!_


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 14, 2009)

I got Spaced Out Sheertone Shimmer Blush from my local CCO. I sure missed this phenomenon when it was in the Neo Sci Fi Collection! I put it over Raizin! It's a beautiful shimmer that goes from warm cantaloupe to cotton candy pink! Like a duo chrome or something! GET, GET, GET!

NC50 for reference!


----------



## Curly1908 (Dec 15, 2009)

I use Fawning CB, but I plan to purchase NARS Albatross eventually.


----------



## Jackie O (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm an NW45 girl in MAC, and I absolutely love Margin. Trace Gold is pretty but is kind of sparkly and kind of looks white, I actually prefer Trace Gold on more fairer skin ladies (not saying it doesn't look nice on WOC!) But Margin on the other hand has a peachier tone to it, but not too peachy, I wear it with all my blushes and it doesn't look like you're trying too hard you know what I mean, check it out!


----------



## sonaliagrawal (Jan 20, 2010)

I love Global Glow MSF, Warmed MSF, Otherworldly blush, mac vanilla pigment. NC42.


----------



## ambodidi (Jan 20, 2010)

I wish I had bought Nars Albatross years ago. I love it.
Also the Bobbi Brown Rose and Apricot Shimmer Bricks. I have four shimmer bricks (also have the pink and beige ones) and will not allow myself to buy any more!


----------



## iadorepretty (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm an NC45 and i love NARS Albatross, NARS Lustre or MAC Gold Deposit MSF


----------



## makeuptianna (Jan 24, 2010)

I like Honour as well as M.A.C. Mineralized Blush in Gentle!


----------



## Vanistar (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm an NW20 and i love NARS Albatross


----------



## thiscarmen (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey ladies!

I'm torn between getting Trace Gold blush or Soft and Gentle MSF as a cheekbone highlight.  Which one would be better for an NC35?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shimmercoconut (Mar 1, 2010)

i think cheeky bronze is gorgeous, it is almost a bronzer but if you are around nc 50 i think it will be a nice highlighter


----------



## milamonster (Mar 18, 2010)

nars orgasm works great on me and my mom and sis and basically an yone ive put mamkeup on. lgiht to dark.


----------



## wquty77 (Mar 18, 2010)

oh my god, i was totally shocked by this, but the Candid Coral Blush from E.L.F. cosmetics from their studio line is a great highlight for darker toned folks. On lighter-skinned people it works great as just a blush, however, on darker tones it's a GORGEOUS highlight!!


----------



## Palzonia (Apr 14, 2010)

the dugstore brand 'glow up' by barbara daly is amazing (nc44)


----------



## Sojourner (Apr 14, 2010)

Quote:

 			Originally Posted by *thiscarmen* 


_Hey ladies!

			I'm torn between getting Trace Gold blush or Soft and Gentle MSF as a cheekbone highlight. Which one would be better for an NC35?

			Thanks in advance!_


----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 14, 2010)

I would recommend using Nars Orgasm or dabbing on Benefit Moonbeam for a nice natural glow.


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Apr 14, 2010)

I would recommend Nars Orgasm with a light hand and also MAC Comfort MSF.  Also, Springshine from the Forecast collection is gorgeous as a highlight.  I am MAC NC50 in the center and cheeks and NW45 in the outer perimeter (weird, I know).


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Apr 15, 2010)

i loveee trace gold!  comfort or shooting star msf.  

by candlelight msf is my absolute fav highlight right now!  also universal mix or vanilla pigment.  

the new mineralize blush duo in rhapsody in two is amazing as well.  

i'm nc40 for reference.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 15, 2010)

I like high beam from benefit! I think it suits every skin colour! Orgasm from NARS is fantastic too! i LOVE it!


----------



## moondeva (Apr 15, 2010)

Bargain Bucket Bella here adores *Revlon Skinlights (Shimmering) Loose Powders* in *Natural Lights* and *Warm Lights*. I also have *Golden Lights* and *Bronze Lights* but am only ever able to pull them off in summer after dark. I think they would work beautifully on warm / golden toned dark WOC. I am just too neutral / cool for them, so they tend to look more artificial.

I am actually very antisheen / shimmer but these powders are wonderful for adding that enchanting 'glow' without looking greasy or glittery. I tend to apply with a very light hand and a soft fan brush.

*Natural Lights* is very similar to *MAC FairyLite pigment* and gives a wonderful vintage / classic subtle glow whereever I use it. I also love this as a brow highlight. I use it all year round but it is my go to winter highlight.

*Warm Lights* is like a sheer *MAC* *Sweet As Cocoa*. Less yellow golden so perfect for my neutral tones. It highlights beautifully without adding too much warmth and compliments most of my matte neutral blushes perfectly. I intend to be rocking this 24-7 this summer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





These are great cause they are so fine you can use them all over your face and body, adding them to foundation or body lotions for a shexy sheen. You get a HUGE 20g tub for $10 which used as highlight everyday, will last you ages! When I first received Warm Lights (ebay buy) I decanted a little (approx 5g) into a wee 25ml powder sample jar and apply from that refilling as needed. I have still to make a dent in that first sample and I have been using it regularly for nearly a year now! A little goes an extremely long way.

I also like *MAC Format* and *Flirt & Tease* for blushes with built in highlight / glow.


----------



## User38 (Apr 15, 2010)

Wet n Wild Acapulco glow -- cheap and perfect for most skin tones.


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 15, 2010)

Physicians Formula Shimmer Strips in Sunset or Vegas Strip. MAC Trace Gold, Gold Deposit, New Vegas, a lil Tan pigment mixed with Vanilla pigment


----------



## Notorious19 (Apr 15, 2010)

My fave highlighters are NARS Albatross and MAC Brunette MSF for everyday glow. If I'm wearing a pink blush, I use Petticoat MSF for a rosy glow.


----------



## poirot0153 (Apr 16, 2010)

I am NC 40/NC42 for reference.  I really love Perfect Topping MSF, Lune blushcreme, Shell Pearl, By Candlelight MSF, Other Worldly sheertone shimmer blush


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 17, 2010)

As a highlight?

For the Spring and  Summer I like Warmed MSF or Otherworldly
For the Fall or Winter, I love Belightful


----------



## lenchen (Apr 18, 2010)

hi everyone, I'm an nc50/C8, for a highlighter I use NRAS Albertross, and MAC Margin blush as a highlighter, I've heard great things about luster and I'm worried it may be too close to margin. Does anyone have both? if so is it colse or not at all? thanks!


----------



## HersheysKiss (Apr 18, 2010)

Anything with gold undertones in it i'll love.  So warmed msf, global glow msf, gold deposit msf, and otherwordly blush!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lenchen* 

 
_hi everyone, I'm an nc50/C8, for a highlighter I use NRAS Albertross, and MAC Margin blush as a highlighter, I've heard great things about luster and I'm worried it may be too close to margin. Does anyone have both? if so is it colse or not at all? thanks!_

 
I have both, and I don't think they are close at all.  I'd describe Luster as gold with a slight rosey tint.  And you know Margin is kind of peachy pinky.  Def. different.


----------



## michieme (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't know if anyone has mentioned this but I love MAC Perfect Topping as a highlight and I am an C40 - NC42


----------



## nids (May 6, 2010)

I am NC 40/ 42 and I love MAC Soft & gentle MSF


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 7, 2010)

I can't remember if I've already said this (sorry if I have) but I love the blush Topeka from CARGO as a highlight.  Works just can't describe.


----------



## back2past (Jun 14, 2010)

nars albatross=THE highlighter for women of color. nothing compares to it.


----------



## angelynv (Jun 21, 2010)

Ricepaper eyeshadow - OMG!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 21, 2010)

Vanilla and Melon Pigments for me. Spritz with a fixer and WOO!


----------



## destine2grow (Jun 27, 2010)

I am loving Mac Gold Deposit MSF and also ELF glow blush. Also Dior shimmer Amber.


----------



## crystrill (Jul 7, 2010)

I bought Albatross yesterday. I can't wait to use it!


----------



## Smf16 (Jul 13, 2010)

I really want to try Albatross! But I have Mac Vanilla pigment...Does this compare to Albatross?


----------



## aradhana (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michieme* 

 
_I don't know if anyone has mentioned this but I love MAC Perfect Topping as a highlight and I am an C40 - NC42_

 
i do too - i am nw40!


----------



## jazmatazz (Jul 14, 2010)

These days Albatross is the winner for me. It's especially wonderful because it is a gold sheen (warm toned) opposed to most highlighters which have a silverish sheen (cool toned). Albatross tends to look more natural on my NC43 skin. Every WOC should at least check this out, it's so amazingly wonderful that I now wear it every day and love the glow it gives. 

Also like Vanilla pigment as a highlight, which also has a gold sheen/is warm toned but IMO they are slightly different. Albatross is finer and easier to use if you are in a rush. Conversely, vanilla pigment is very versatile as you can also use it as an eyeshadow, mix in with your foundation and lotion, nail polish, etc. 

These are my two favorites. But I also have and like High Beam and Strobe Cream as a highlight, which are cool toned highlighters and don't get used as often as the others.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 14, 2010)

I use something flat and boring, but it works.  MAC Harmony blush on my NW45-47 skin


----------



## Smf16 (Jul 14, 2010)

So Albatross is similar but slightly different? Well knowing me I will still get Albatross! I agree Vanilla pigment has many uses but not the easiest to use in a hurry..


----------



## crystrill (Jul 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Smf16* 

 
_So Albatross is similar but slightly different? Well knowing me I will still get Albatross! I agree Vanilla pigment has many uses but not the easiest to use in a hurry.._

 
I'll do a switch pic and post it later today.


----------



## Smf16 (Jul 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_I'll do a switch pic and post it later today._

 

Great! Thanks..I really keep thinking they are very similar but I want to see just how much before I get Albatross..


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 15, 2010)

Yet another vote for MAC Trace Gold and NARS Albatross!


----------



## afulton (Jul 17, 2010)

I mainly use Albatross by NARS.  I am beginning to experiment with the MAC mineralize skin finishes though.  I have Stereo Rose, Petticoat, Warm Blend, and Comfort.  So far they haven't been so flattering.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 31, 2010)

I use MSFN light.


----------



## Vixxan (Jul 31, 2010)

MAC trace gold and ELF bronzing powder in sun kissed.


----------



## DaniCakes (Aug 2, 2010)

Lately I've been wearing macs ccb in hush and nars orgasm illuminator. Love them both. I also use by candlelight too.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 2, 2010)

By Candlelight MSF, Shell Pearl BP and Fun N' Games BPB have been great highlighters for my cheekbones.


----------



## BeautifulLuv (Aug 3, 2010)

I wear nw43 and I adore vanilla pigment for both a cheekbone highlight and a brow highlight. It's definitely my favorite!


----------



## megzjada (Oct 12, 2015)

I am mac nc45 to nc50 between, but match master 7.5, any suggestions for woc, Benefit cosmetics had just launched in SouthAfrica Yay, and how is Mac cheeky bronze and gold deposit???


----------



## megzjada (Oct 12, 2015)

And how does one apply mac msf global glow??? I'm using it terribly wrong


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 18, 2015)

Which highlighter you choose sort of depends on the look you want to go for. Some are really shimmery or even glittery like Gold Deposit and some are more subtle like Global Glow. Which ever one you choose you can apply them a few ways. Try using a fan shaped brush if you want to apply a light dusting of highlight that is buildable or you could use a tapered highlighting/powder brush. You can apply highlight where ever you want to draw attention to since it will make those features stand out. There are thousands of tutorials out there so hit up YouTube for some ideas.

  I wear the same shade of foundation as you and one of my all time favorite highlighters is Mac's Trace Gold. It's a great for every day


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 18, 2015)

megzjada said:


> And how does one apply mac msf global glow??? I'm using it terribly wrong


 It may just clash with ur natural undertones, I'm a warmer leaning neutral girl and I found it frigidly icy on my NC50/NW43 skin! I swapped it for Gold Deposit and had way better results


----------



## megzjada (Oct 19, 2015)

It is quite icy yes, but I now use a fan brush, and it looks amazing, I have my eye on gold deposit. Thanks so much.


----------



## megzjada (Oct 19, 2015)

I learn every day, omg, literally


----------



## megzjada (Oct 21, 2015)

And how does one apply mac msf global glow??? I'm using it terribly wrong  So I just got gold deposit. And...It is perfect


----------



## megzjada (Oct 21, 2015)

[@]pinkcrush[/@] thanks!


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 21, 2015)

megzjada said:


> And how does one apply mac msf global glow??? I'm using it terribly wrong  So I just got gold deposit. And...It is perfect


 Global Glow just didn't work on me, nor did Lightscapade... I do love  Cheeky Bronze, Gold Deposit and surprisingly,Soft And Gentle


----------



## megzjada (Oct 28, 2015)

Cheeky bronze and soft and gentle your next. Gold deposit is amazing. Wow.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Oct 28, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Global Glow just didn't work on me, nor did Lightscapade... I do love Cheeky Bronze, Gold Deposit and surprisingly,Soft And Gentle


  I've been wearing Gold Deposit lately and I just love it....perfect color for WOC


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 28, 2015)

megzjada said:


> Cheeky bronze and soft and gentle your next. Gold deposit is amazing. Wow.


 yes Gold Deposit is a gem but don't sleep on Soft and Gentle!!!    





MzBrownBeauty said:


> I've been wearing Gold Deposit lately and I just love it....perfect color for WOC


 Yes GD is stunning on brown skin but don't sleep on Soft and Gentle! It's a beautiful champagne color with multi-toned shimmer and looks great with pink, berry and wine blushes as a topper


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Nov 1, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> yes Gold Deposit is a gem but don't sleep on Soft and Gentle!!!  Yes GD is stunning on brown skin but don't sleep on Soft and Gentle! It's a beautiful champagne color with multi-toned shimmer and looks great with pink, berry and wine blushes as a topper


  Oooo I'll have to check it out! Sounds beautiful!


----------



## namkhoa68 (Apr 7, 2016)

i love love love my NARS


----------



## Indieprincess (Apr 9, 2016)

Colourpop's Glo Up has been my recent fave. It's a gorgeous true gold.


----------



## Glamaddict (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi guys. I'm NC 42/45 with a neutral/yellow undertone and I really like Bobbi Brown's Highlighter in Bronze Glow.


----------



## pinkcrush (May 2, 2016)

Glamaddict said:


> Hi guys. I'm NC 42/45 with a neutral/yellow undertone and I really like Bobbi Brown's Highlighter in Bronze Glow.


I'm NW43 and I love BB BG as well! It's soft but can be built up to really slayyy


----------



## Beryl (Aug 31, 2016)

I use Etude House secret beam highlighter in gold beige gives a nice soft look of highlights in daytime.


----------



## Beryl (Sep 28, 2016)

This month I bought the peach lights and the gold lights highlighter from MakeUpRevolution brand sold at TAM Beauty | Makeup, Beauty, Haircare and Skincare Range gives a very nice glow highlight.


----------



## bybare (Jan 1, 2017)

Beryl said:


> I use Etude House secret beam highlighter in gold beige gives a nice soft look of highlights in daytime.



I am going to need to check this out, I love Etude House!


----------



## LadyBug13 (Jan 1, 2017)

I've been enjoying BECCA's Shimmering Skin Perfector (liquid) in Opal and Topaz. There's also some nice highlight shades in the Black Radiance True Complexion Contour Palettes.


----------



## bybare (Jan 14, 2017)

I have soo many highlighters I can't keep up, I just organized them by shade - gold, bronze, white, unusual shades. does this stop me from buying more..nope! The one that I keep in my desk for when I do not want to go to the collection is Becca Champagne Pop. No matter what when I wear it, I get the most compliments. I am NW43


----------



## lenchen (Jul 8, 2017)

I love makeup geeks Ablaze, and firework.


----------



## LouGarner (Jul 14, 2017)

bybare said:


> I have soo many highlighters I can't keep up, I just organized them by shade - gold, bronze, white, unusual shades. does this stop me from buying more..nope! The one that I keep in my desk for when I do not want to go to the collection is Becca Champagne Pop. No matter what when I wear it, I get the most compliments. I am NW43





bybare said:


> I am going to need to check this out, I love Etude House!



Etude house is amazing


----------



## lexielex (Sep 18, 2017)

I picked up the LA Girl strobe lights they are popping and of course the Maybelline master chrome in molten gold
is amazing for a drugstore highlighter !!!


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 18, 2017)

one of my colleague is Nc45/50 and i love her look when she ware either of Trace of gold or glow kit.


----------



## lexielex (Feb 17, 2020)

I really need to get Trace Gold if it's still available. I finally purchased a Whisper of Gilt at a CCO I'm scared to use it until I have a backup. Becca Proseco Pop in the crème format is awesome that's what I have been wearing.


----------



## Kisha (Mar 9, 2020)

lexielex said:


> I really need to get Trace Gold if it's still available. I finally purchased a Whisper of Gilt at a CCO I'm scared to use it until I have a backup. Becca Proseco Pop in the crème format is awesome that's what I have been wearing.



Whisper of Guilt is so pretty and definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 20, 2021)

I use this highlighter palette from Huda Beauty.


----------



## Beryl (Apr 3, 2021)

Kikocosmetics sicilian notes I have both highlighters  02 copper lava and 01 gold pantelleria both are fabulous on skin and the compact also is so pretty Picture is the gold 01 center is peach.


----------

